# Deep dropping



## Boostin350 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking for some information about deep dropping. I've gone out 4 times so far trying to figure it out. However I seem to not be able to find the mud for tiles. I've been in waters between 500-800ft. I have a garmin 4212 with a gsd 24 with a 1000w transducer. I've dropped for a few hours each time. Can anyone give me a general area or if you're feeling particularly kind to give me a number or two that would be great too. :thumbup: thanks guys any help would be great.

Thanks to all the members and mods for a great forum.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nipple/ 131 hole area. You don't even need a bottom machine for tiles. Won't see anything in the mud.


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

something we gonna try also tomorrow. leaving out of PC to about 700' water.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Be sure to use some sort of deep drop light! If you don't you might as well piss into the wind. I've also used google maps to locate mounds and holes in the gulf floor.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON said:


> Be sure to use some sort of deep drop light! If you don't you might as well piss into the wind. I've also used google maps to locate mounds and holes in the gulf floor.


I've heard this from a lot of DD fishermen. When I went with the Yankee Capts this spring to Pulley Ridge, Capt. Gregg insisted that lights were a waste of time and created lots of extra tangles. Some use them anyway, some did not. I couldn't tell any difference in the catch.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

No Light --- No Bite


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Makes one wonder how those deep water fish ever find enough to eat? Maybe they carry a flashlight? :whistling:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

you do know that squids give off a light = Right


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

submariner said:


> you do know that squids give off a light = Right


Takes one to know one, You old Squid:yes::yes::thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

There's nothing to catch out their. None of this stuff works anymore.
A man would be better off just mingo fishing.


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

we went sunday. Dropped at 600' caught one wenchman snapper, moved to 650' nothing 700' nothing. I guess we was in muddy bottom, because after 5# sinker hit the bottom it was pretty stuck pretty good. Wenchman snapper is small but very, very tasty fish. Gotta spend more time out there and hopefully one day find the area.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Sea-r-cy said:


> I've heard this from a lot of DD fishermen. When I went with the Yankee Capts this spring to Pulley Ridge, Capt. Gregg insisted that lights were a waste of time and created lots of extra tangles. Some use them anyway, some did not. I couldn't tell any difference in the catch.


 
I use lights most of the time - but once I did not have my deep drop tackle - just the electric reel & rod - and was close to a good spot and trolling was dead - so.... 


Made 6 hook 'mingo' type chicken rigs from 100 lb mono and 12/0 mustad circle hooks - no light - no glow in the dark beads or sleeves - whole bait squid on each hook 

Got 10 barrel fish 

I still add lights - I wonder why


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm no expert but use huge squid strips and keep the weight bouncing off the bottom.


----------

